# Canning supplies in Houston?



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Where can I buy wide mouth quart jars around the Hobby airport, south east Houston area? I want to pickle peppers and try pickling some green papaya. I haven't seen qt jars in the grocery store.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Walmart on 35 in Pearland had Qt jars last time I looked. That was a month or two ago though.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Larger HEB stores might have them also. I think that's where I got the last dozen I bought.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

HEB on Blackhawk doesn't have them. I'll check Walmart, Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you might try that newer HEB on 288. I think it's a large store, they should have a better selection than Blackhawk.


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

all dollar general stores usually have them in pints and quarts. Krogers also carry them. It is where my neighbor always gets them.

[email protected]


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I tried Dollar General, no joy. Walmart on Hw 35 in Pearland had quart and pint jars in wide mouth and regular. And at a great price! $10.00 a case fore wide mouth Qt, and $6.70 for pint jars. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

That's great, I was looking for some also!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're willing to drive to west side of Houston, I usually drive in 4 days a week... I can pick some up & meet you after work (~1400 hrs). Everyplace carries them year-round out here. PM if your interested.


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

I've got some used jars that I would love to sell. They are left over from my grandparents. If anyone is interested, I will check and see just how many of which sizes I have. Good clean mason jars.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wallmart, they have a isle with all of it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

walmart
fiesta
TSC


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I found them at Walmart, now I see them at HEB. I hate going in Walmart, what a zoo!


----------

